# Holding tank service....



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Could someone tell me where I can get my holding tank serviced? If at a Marina, can I drive up in the water or do I need to trailer it to them? RV parks? How much? Does NAS Pensacola have the facilities for this? (Sherman / Bayou Grande)

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Bahia Mar Marina on Bayou Chico at the fuel docks. No clue on cost.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Bahia Mar's # is 432-9620. I was going to recommend them too.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If you are talking about pumpout, Bahia Mar is free if you keep a boat there, if not it will cost $5.00. I have not seen one at Sherman Cove. *

*The Warf, Palafox Pier, Lulu's, Bear Point, Hoilday Harbour, Beach Marina dohave pump out service, and maybe Day Break and Pensacola Ship Yard.*


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help MR. Tom!!!!

:bowdown

R, 

Scott


----------

